
Show HN: Curated, free collection of trendy CSS text shadows - justswim
https://www.mixfont.com/shadows
======
justswim
Hi HN! I noticed a lot of folks are adding these long shadows to different UI
elements, so I put together a collection of these long text shadows as a
reference! Hope it's helpful and would love to hear your feedback.

